
Extreme weather is pummeling the Midwest, and farmers are in deep trouble - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/05/30/extreme-weather-is-pummeling-midwest-farmers-are-deep-trouble/
======
ForHackernews
This is what the climate disaster is going to look like in most places: No
single apocalyptic catastrophe, just more extreme weather, poorer harvests,
fewer fish. Things are only going to keep getting worse, and it's an open
question what secondary effects this will have on human society.

Sustained droughts and famines have toppled civilizations in the past.

~~~
bayareanative
Yeap. Tragedy of the Commons / highly-diffused externalities.

And a combination of slow and rapid food price increases such that the
eventual sole focus of nearly everyone's existence will be mass distractions
from insanely unaffordable food, mass starvation and potential genocides. If a
modern person wants food security, they better have a climate-controlled,
well-defended and discrete area to grow enough for their family... otherwise
X.X.

------
heelix
I'm not sure if I'd consider it extreme weather, but it was a very late String
for Minnesota this year. Cold through most of February with lots of rain. My
brother crop dusts, and figures he is likely around 20% behind the number of
acres he would spray in a season. The early season crops will be poor this
year.

I'm glad there was not major flooding. With a very late fast thaw, there is a
real potential for flooding this year. Was not near as bad as I was expecting
it be.

------
BooneJS
No one I know has their crops in yet. It’s going to be a mess.

